# Divider padding worn down



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey,

The padding on the dividers on my bag has worn down and ripped. Has anyone ever tried to fix it? If so, what did you use and how did you stick it down?

Or is the only option a new bag, don't fancy the plastic banging off my clubs every round and the rest of the bag is absolutely fine.

Thanks!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 2, 2017)

why not try some pipe lagging ,you wouldn't need much more than a metre ,cut it to length and just pop it on .


----------



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			why not try some pipe lagging ,you wouldn't need much more than a metre ,cut it to length and just pop it on .
		
Click to expand...

That looks like it would work as long as I can get it skinny enough! Thanks!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2017)

Faced with the same predicament as the OP, i would do what 99% of the others on this forum do.!!!


Buy a new Bag


----------



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Faced with the same predicament as the OP, i would do what 99% of the others on this forum do.!!!


Buy a new Bag

Click to expand...

Wouldn't want to damage any of my clubs now would I, should probably follow this advice 

This is my last resort though, would like to give fixing it a chance


----------



## snell (Feb 2, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Faced with the same predicament as the OP, i would do what 99% of the others on this forum do.!!!


Buy a new Bag

Click to expand...

This!

And if the bag is a different brand to your driver....then you may as well get a new driver &#128513;


----------



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2017)

snell said:



			This!

And if the bag is a different brand to your driver....then you may as well get a new driver &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

You are all bad influences

I only got my new driver last week!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've got the same problem and haven't found a good solution yet. A new driver shaft gets bag rub on it in about 3 or 4 rounds.

I feel loathe to buy a new bag because that's the only thing wrong with mine, apart from being a bit grubby 

It might make the decision easier if the bag I wanted wasn't Â£249!


----------



## pool888 (Feb 2, 2017)

I wonder how well this type of stuff would work;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADHESIVE-...hash=item3cda03b8d0:m:molzT6LZnT-m5K9uAODuKJQ

May be worth a go, you won't need a big sheet so not much money to lose if it doesn't work. Should be soft on the club shafts and waterproof. Difficult to guess the best thickness, I would probably go for about 3-4mm?


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2017)

Coffey said:



			You are all bad influences

*I only got my new driver last week*!
		
Click to expand...

if its a TM driver then its probably been replaced by a newer model


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I've got the same problem and haven't found a good solution yet. A new driver shaft gets bag rub on it in about 3 or 4 rounds.

I feel loathe to buy a new bag because that's the only thing wrong with mine, apart from being a bit grubby 

It might make the decision easier if the bag I wanted wasn't Â£249!
		
Click to expand...

Try a tour bag... nothing to rub against, My current bag is like new and two years old and i Use it a lot.... (see how many games for far this year thread):rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 2, 2017)

Duct tape is what I used, didn't last as well as I thought it would


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2017)

New bag. You know it's the only way forward


----------



## Coffey (Feb 2, 2017)

I am going to give a few of the suggestions in here a go over the weekend and see if i can get it to stay on and not look terrible. If it goes terribly a new bag will be purchased!


----------



## mtcmolloy (Jun 10, 2020)

Coffey said:



			I am going to give a few of the suggestions in here a go over the weekend and see if i can get it to stay on and not look terrible. If it goes terribly a new bag will be purchased!
		
Click to expand...

What did you go for in the end?
I know a new bag is nice, but I now have four and buying new things instead of fixing or insisting on better quality is probably not sustainable.

Your OP should be framed by what kind of bag you have. Mine is a carry bag, so the construction is lightweight. Most golfers on here seem to insist on the tour style bag and new shoes or gear every year.

My wife's bag divider damaged her 200$ driver and it's down to poor bag quality. The dividers are made from the stuff you'd expect to cover a lightweight pair of trainers with. If it's not smooth, and it creates friction, then it's basically a rip-off, purposely manufactured to encourage throwing out and re-buying. Same with the rear heel inside of my (otherwise great) adidas shoes. The material should be smooth and frictionless, like they used to be.

We should not continue to accept poor quality, and we should not expect to buy a new bag every three years, because golf is a life long activity, no?

BTW I did fix a carry bag using multiple one inch velcro ties - something I think used to tether power cables together. It might not work depending on bag design. Or you may even need to rip out some of the 'length of the bag inner dividers' (which are a waste of time anyway), but it's very durable and is still intact 2 years later.

FYI: I also duct tape the area of the driver shaft most damaged, but have yet to find a better solution - such as some kind of siphon tubing or similar to a very narrow bike tyre inner - now of course much easier to slide on if you have a driver with a changeable head.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

mtcmolloy said:



			What did you go for in the end?
I know a new bag is nice, but I now have four and buying new things instead of fixing or insisting on better quality is probably not sustainable.

My wife's bag divider damaged her 200$ driver and it's down to poor bag quality. The dividers are made from the stuff you'd expect to cover a lightweight pair of trainers with. If it's not smooth, and it creates friction, then it's basically a rip-off, purposely manufactured to encourage throwing out and re-buying. Same with the rear heel inside of my (otherwise great) adidas shoes. The material should be smooth and frictionless, like they used to be.

We should not continue to accept poor quality, and we should not expect to buy a new bag every three years, because golf is a life long activity, no?
		
Click to expand...

when one of them on my bag wore a bit i stick some duct tape on it, still working a year or so later, doesn't look great but better than a hole and the club rubbing against a hard surface inside


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 10, 2020)

On my very old Sun Mountain carry bag I went for Velvet type material and fabric glue.

 When it happens on my main trolley bag I buy a new bag.


----------



## KenL (Jun 10, 2020)

I have used Velcro tape (the soft part not the part with the hooks) before for this on a bag.
Why buy a new bag when less than £2 spend on Ebay will have it good as new.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2020)

KenL said:



			I have used Velcro tape (the soft part not the part with the hooks) before for this on a bag.
*Why buy a new bag* when less than £2 spend on Ebay will have it good as new.
		
Click to expand...

Stop being such a spoilsport


----------



## Coffey (Jun 10, 2020)

mtcmolloy said:



			What did you go for in the end?
I know a new bag is nice, but I now have four and buying new things instead of fixing or insisting on better quality is probably not sustainable.

Your OP should be framed by what kind of bag you have. Mine is a carry bag, so the construction is lightweight. Most golfers on here seem to insist on the tour style bag and new shoes or gear every year.

My wife's bag divider damaged her 200$ driver and it's down to poor bag quality. The dividers are made from the stuff you'd expect to cover a lightweight pair of trainers with. If it's not smooth, and it creates friction, then it's basically a rip-off, purposely manufactured to encourage throwing out and re-buying. Same with the rear heel inside of my (otherwise great) adidas shoes. The material should be smooth and frictionless, like they used to be.

We should not continue to accept poor quality, and we should not expect to buy a new bag every three years, because golf is a life long activity, no?

BTW I did fix a carry bag using multiple one inch velcro ties - something I think used to tether power cables together. It might not work depending on bag design. Or you may even need to rip out some of the 'length of the bag inner dividers' (which are a waste of time anyway), but it's very durable and is still intact 2 years later.

FYI: I also duct tape the area of the driver shaft most damaged, but have yet to find a better solution - such as some kind of tubing or very narrow bike tyre inner - now of course much easier to slide on if you have a driver with a changeable head.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to fix it using a microfibre cloth and fabric glue with a bit of soft padding.

I did get rid of that bag though. Got a new one and the same thing is happening. I caught it earlier though and did the same thing without the padding as the padding was fine.


----------



## mtcmolloy (Jun 10, 2020)

Coffey said:



			I managed to fix it using a microfibre cloth and fabric glue with a bit of soft padding.

I did get rid of that bag though. Got a new one and the same thing is happening. I caught it earlier though and did the same thing without the padding as the padding was fine.
		
Click to expand...

yes.. same. brand new (admittedly a Sunday bag) title!st bag got worn by a putter head after maybe 5 uses.. wore away like wet cardboard. the manufacturers really need to take a look.. but then it's a throw away single use culture we live in.. plus it sells more golf bags


----------



## banjofred (Jun 10, 2020)

I've had lousy luck with my bags rubbing on the shafts. My last bag was a Titleist...the pro said the same model was giving others problems as well. Currently have a BenRoss which I quite like, but the fabric wears really quickly and the shafts rubbed again. I am currently using Moleskin. I cut strips and put them over the areas that are rubbing. Works good at first....if you pull your clubs out carelessly I sometimes need to put more on, but it works. I just ordered some new Moleskin last week. Great for blisters on your feet......


----------

